# going to buy a puppy. How can you tell if its going to have curly or straight hair?



## brit25us (Aug 17, 2013)

The puppy im looking at is a poodle/manchester terrier. She has 2 "curly haired" (they look like puff balls with a little curl) and 2 straight haired puppies. She is charging $250 for the curly haired and $150 for the straight. My question is how do you know if the curly haired ones with have curly hair?

Thanks a lot 

Just an FYI she is not a breeder.


----------



## brit25us (Aug 17, 2013)

Never mind. After reading about "mutts" we are going to look for a purebred


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If she bred her dogs she's a breeder .

But yeah, I was going to say that if consistency of looks is important to you, better go with a purebred. There's no telling how a mixed-breed dog will look when he grows up. Look into how to find a GOOD breeder, you don't want to be supporting unethical breeding practices.


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

Im sure you can find what your looking for in a shelter near you...... small curly haired dog, yup, theres plenty of them to choose from.


----------



## brit25us (Aug 17, 2013)

We have been checking shelters all over Indiana. They don't have what we are looking for. We actually got our dog we have now from the shelter....


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

brit25us said:


> We have been checking shelters all over Indiana. They don't have what we are looking for. We actually got our dog we have now from the shelter....


What kind of dog are you looking for? If you tell us a bit about your requirements, we may be able to suggest some breeds


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah please don't buy a mixed breed dog. That price is a bit high for a simple rehoming fee.

Also, if you go with a breeder, be sure the show, title and health test their dogs (screen for problems with hips, patellas, hearts, eyes, etc. and breed specific disorders.)


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

brit25us said:


> Never mind. After reading about "mutts" we are going to look for a purebred


And what is wrong with mutts? I have a shelter mutt and he's fantastic. I think there's a problem with backyard breeders selling mutts (which is what you were describing in your first post) but there is nothing wrong with mutts in general. 

I hope you do a lot of research to find a good breeder - and know that you will probably have to wait for a responsibly bred dog, and it is going to cost you way more than $250.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I know you said you're not buying that dog, but for one thing when they're puppies you really can't tell if they're going to grow up with straight or curly hair. That's why ultimately I didn't get a Cockapoo, not sure what it would've looked like more Cocker or Poodle and I'm allergic to dog dander. 

Also as Hambonez pointed out, your Poodle/Manchester Terrier is a, by definition, a mutt. A mixed breed, mongrel, whatever you decide to call it. It's not a purebred and there's nothing wrong with mutts, which you probably know. 

I do have a question though. Why would this person ask different prices for the dogs?


----------



## PragueRatter (Aug 6, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I do have a question though. Why would this person ask different prices for the dogs?


I think I can answer that. In the UK poodle mixes have become extremely popular and go for large sums of money, if they have curly coats. Breeders falsely sell these dogs as none shedding dogs but more often than not, the dogs will grow up to shed. Lots of poodle crosses end up in dog pounds because the owner is allergic to malting hair and they bought a curly haired poodle x because the breeder told them it was none shedding.


----------

